# Advice r.e.: a feral pigeon who crashed into my glass balcony door - keratitis plus cataracts - completely blind, or close to it - & circling



## LustStarrr (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

This is Magoo:








She crashed into my glass balcony door about a month & a half ago. From what I can tell, she’s completely blind, or very close to it... she has keratitis - a yellowish plaque on the surface of her eyes - which has receded in one eye down to a small fleck - plus cataracts. She also spins in circles a lot, both clockwise & anticlockwise, while turning her head to look over her shoulder, & slightly towards the sky - here’s a video:


http://imgur.com/a/mNUBaAz


When I first got her, I suspected it may be PMV, but she doesn’t have all the symptoms. I then thought perhaps she had salmonella, so I gave her a course of Baytril, but that doesn’t seem to have helped.

She’s quite happy to sit on my shoulder quietly a lot of the time, unless she’s in circle mode, when I usually put her back in her mesh puppy playpen for safety - sometimes she forgets she’s blind, & suddenly takes off, usually crashing into walls/cupboards/me...

She was initially on formula, but is now happily eating seeds & drinking water (with Vetafarm Multivet vitamin supplement), mostly on her own, although I dip her beak in each a few times a day to remind her about them, in case she hasn’t found them in her playpen throughout the day... most of the time she manages to locate them just fine without my help. Her poops seem normal, & she’s been putting on weight steadily since she arrived.

Any idea what’s causing this, & is there anything else I can do to help her? I haven’t been able to afford to take her to the vet, although I seriously considered whether it would be better to take her to possibly have her euthanised when I first got her, as I wasn’t sure about her quality of life, however she’s come ahead in leaps & bounds since.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I have 2 blind pigeons, 1 hatched blind and the other went blind as an adult. They both have odd movements and seem a little neuro at times. It may be nerve damage, or just how blind pigeons move. 
It’s best to have a vet diagnose eye problems, they have equipment to look in the eye and determine exactly what the problem is. If it is cataracts, a veterinary ophthalmologist could preform phacoemulsification to fix it. It’s fairly expensive though.


----------

